# Nismo Rtune CAI QG18DE



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

I would love to see pics of a cold air intake on a qg18de,...sentra 1.8/1.8s....does anyone have pics of the nismo r tune cold air intake available on lee auto mall? I'm thinking about getting it, but do not want cut any part of the car, is is just a bolt on? can the piping fit easily

BTW did a search...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Why not just buy a Hotshot? Their cheaper and built better?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the Nismo CAI will not fit on the 1.8. 

Please go to the QG18DE forum and read in there.


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

I've never heard of a Nismo cai for the 1.8. My cai was meant for the 2.0 and it was a headache getting it to fit. If done right the still work but hotshot is cheaper and would probably be less of a headache.


----------

